# chicken pox!



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello!

My son has got chicken pox and I was wondering whether I need to tell my midwife or gp?  I'm nearly 27 weeks pg and my Mum thinks I had chicken pox very mildly when I was little so I presume I don't need to worry?

Thanks for your help!
Pippi xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, if you have already had it, you will be immune to it, but your midwife will be able to do a blood test to double check that you had it if you aren't sure if you had it properly,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks emilycaitlin,

I'll contact my midwife tomorrow and see if I can get the blood test.

P x


----------

